# Eure Tipps für Vancouver Island und Queen Charlotte?



## Karstein (25. November 2003)

Hallo Gemeinde,

nun also steht es fest: ich eingefleischter Skandinavien-Fahrer werde erstmalig mit meinem Weibchen über den großen Teich schweben und in Vancouver landen! Neben dem Naturgenuss und der Walbeobachtung soll es natürlich auch auf Lachs und evt. auf Heilbutt gehen.

Reisezeit: die erste und zweite Septemberwoche 2004
Reiseplan: ca. 6 Tage Vancouver Island, ca. 6 Tage Queen Charlotte Islands mit kleinem Wohnmobil. Ein Durchgangsziel soll auch Telegraph Cove sein, der Orcas wegen.

Als absoluter Neuling dort drüben bin ich jetzt auf eure Hilfe und Erfahrungen absolut angewiesen, so z.B. bei 

- Schwierigkeiten bei der Flug-Beförderung Tackle/ Rutenrohr
- Anreisehotel Vancouver
- günstige Wohnmobil-Verleiher
- geeignete Campinggrounds in Meeresnähe auf den Inseln
- Restaurants
- Sehenswürdigkeiten
- zu fangende Fischarten im September
- günstige (!) Lachsflüsse (nicht gerade Campbell River)
- Uferangelstellen und 
- günstige Ausfahrten auf Halibut. 

Ich habe schon gelesen, dass Etliche von euch dort drüben waren und begeistert heimgekehrt sind - und eure eigenen Erfahrungen sind mir nun mal wichtiger als irgendwelche Internet-Links.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr uns bei unserer Reiseplanung unterstützt!

Viele Grüße vom absoluten Canada-Laien 

Karsten;+


----------



## Karstein (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo? Mission Control an Ex-Vancouver-Reisende??? Please Cross-Check and more informations?


----------



## Karstein (2. Januar 2004)

Gibt es in der Ecke wenigstens vernünftige Tackle-Shops mit noch vernünftigeren Preisen?

Gruß vom immer noch Ahnungslosen


----------



## HCFF (4. Januar 2004)

Werbefreie Zone

Gruß HCFF


----------



## Jetblack (4. Januar 2004)

@hcff 

naja, es wird wohl kaum zum Nachteil der Board-Partner sein, wenn man einen Shop in BC empfiehlt, oder ?!

@Karsten - 
Details in Berlin, aber fuer Outdoor Equipment (nicht zwingend Angelgeraete) in Vancouver geht man immer mal zuerst zur MEC (Mountain Equipment Company) in der 130 West Broadway.

Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (4. Januar 2004)

@ Jetblack: Das ist doch schon mal ein ganz hervorragender Tipp, mein Lieber!!! (muss doch den Koffer mit Squids und Hali-Jiggern für uns füllen, falls Deine Bekannten keinen Erfolg in USA haben!)

Außerdem interessieren mich mal sie SAGE-und Penn-Preise dort drüben.

Ich bringe zum 13.02. mal Kartenmaterial mit zwecks Tourbeschreibung - Thasis und Halibut-Ausfahrt steht eigentlich schon fest! ;o))

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Jetblack (4. Januar 2004)

@Karsten

haste schon mit Jim gemailt ??  ich hab ihm angedroht, dass Du Dich ggf meldest und er hat innerhalb von 6 Stunden geantwortet. Das machen schon mal nicht sehr viele in den US/CA.

Apropos Squids - schau mal bei Luhr Jensen www.luhrjensen.com in den Shop, da ueberkommt einen das kalte Grausen wegen der Preise. Neben der Detroit Connection hab ich noch einen Kumpel in Halifax - ergo krieg ich das irgendwie hin.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (5. Januar 2004)

@ Jetblack: Du willst mir nicht sagen, dass 24,83$ der Preis für EINEN Köder ist??? Die hamse ja nicht mehr alle...Gibt aber drüben bestimmt Ähnliche für günstiger.

Die Mail an Jim habe ich für diese Woche geplant - wenn ich auch fleißig englisch brabbeln kann, beim Schreiben geht´s dann doch nicht so flüssig. Außerdem müssen wir noch ausrechnen, wann wir mit dem WoMo auf Höhe Tahsis sein werden. Momentan diskutieren wir, ob wir Victoria auch ansteuern oder gleich hoch fahren. 

Apropos: hast Du den San Juan River auf Vancouver Island zu Gesichte bekommen? Tarpon berichtete von prima King-fishing in diesem Fluss, gerade auch im September.


----------

